# Eat those eggs



## Jackie22 (Sep 14, 2017)

[h=1]Eat those eggs - 2/3 per day are now recommended[/h]






Eggs were demonized in the past due to their high cholesterol levels. Many doctors suggested that eating eggs is bad due to the cholesterol and may harm your health, but this was a common misconception which has been blown out of proportion. Eggs are one of the few ideal foods for our health – they contain protein, vitamins, minerals and antioxidants and can be used in different ways. 

Nowadays, doctors suggest eating 2-3 eggs every day in order to boost your health. 

And: 

1. Reduce the risk of cancer 

2.Reduce the risk of cardiovascular diseases 

3.Improve your eyesight 

4.Protect the brain 

5.Slow down the aging process 

6.Reduce the risk of birth defects 

7.Support the liver, skin and hair 

8.Help you lose weight 

9.Keep the bones healthy 

But then the article states at the very end: 

This is why experts recommend eating 2-3 eggs a day, except in the cases of diabetes or heart problems, when you should eat only 3 eggs a week. 

More info at: 

http://energyhealthyfood.com/2017/0...eat-two-eggs-day-never-believed-no-3-awesome/


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 14, 2017)

I love eggs and have freely eaten them all my life, yet I have always had good cholesterol levels.  I think cholesterol problems are more genetic than diet.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 14, 2017)

I love eggs and paid no attention to the advice about not eating them in the past. That has happened so many times with different foods it's ridiculous.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 1, 2017)

We eat lots of eggs. Always have.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 1, 2017)

Great news!


----------



## Don M. (Oct 1, 2017)

My breakfast usually consists of 1 slice of crispy bacon, 2 fried eggs, a slice of buttered toast, a small glass of orange juice, and a cup of coffee.  I've enjoyed that routine for many years, and it serves as a good "jump start" for the day's activities.  Unless a person has some underlying medical reason, that conflicts with eggs, etc., a good hearty breakfast is a Must, IMO.  I fully agree with the theory that Breakfast is the most important meal of the day.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 1, 2017)

*We have eggs for breakfast every weekend.  Plus, once every couple weeks my husband will ask me to make egg salad for his lunch.  I have even made pickled eggs for hubby a few times.  He loves them.  Me, not so much.  *


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 1, 2017)

Very good news, in the Eating Department!  

I love eggs, but shunned them in the decades that they were 'bad'.   So glad they are now good.  

I did ignore the butter_ ban_, I figured I didn't eat a lot of it, and it just tasted better than margarine.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 8, 2017)

My most common breakfast consists of a big glass of tomato juice (12 oz,) with 3-4 oz. of fresh lemon juice, a can of Polar Herring in mustard sauce and four eggs fried in butter with three slices of buttered toast.  I finish with a small glass (about 8 oz.) of milk.  I vary the fish.

I separate the eggs, cook the whites until they're almost ready, then place the yolks on top using the old style little cat food cans which can be opened on both ends to keep them from sliding off.  I only heat the yolks; I do not cook them.

I have this three or four times per week.  My cholesterol is 130.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 8, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love eggs and paid no attention to the advice about not eating them in the past. That has happened so many times with different foods it's ridiculous.



Food fads, and unfortunately people who get them started often get nutritionists, dieticians and doctors to go along with the silliness.

At the height of the fat-phobia craziness, we were told not to eat nuts or avocados. That's when I realized the food faddists had lost their alleged minds. What they taught me is to ignore them.

I love eggs and eat lots of them.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Granny B. (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks, Jackie, for presenting this info.   I have read where eggs increase the chances for diabetes and heart disease.  Guess it is as my dad always said, "Everything in moderation."


----------

